# Chance the digger



## gale leslie (Aug 12, 2011)

We have had Chance since July. He is 15 months now and in the last few weeks has started to think he is an "excavator" - digging holes everywhere  Any advice on controlling or stopping this?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Wish I did. My last yard dog dug holes everywhere, even had one bush fall over. We tried everything to stop him and nothing worked.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I wish I could too. for awhile there my backyard looked like an 18 hole golf course. A few of the holes they dug looked like they were heading straight for China. I'll watch this thread myself.


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Luna like to dig in the clean sand we put on spots that were less grassy. HaHa I was trying to keep her clean and what I did was encourage digging. Our Husky was a great digger--not to escape but just for the fun of digging. Luna's pitiful little holes are nothing compared to what out Husky could do. To give you hope, she did seem to outgrow it as she matured. For the last 6 years of her life, the only hole she dug was one near the door that she dug to lie down in. She was an inside dog unless she wanted out.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

mine don't dig except for "fluffing" their doggie beds, so I do not have any advice. 

I do have a request, though: how about some pictures of Chance? He is a rescue, right?


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

One of my pups new favorite place to dig is the litter box!!! She thinks it's been put there just for her entertainment. It's good incentive for me to keep the box clean!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

! Surprise him for Christmas . LOL


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I tried that. hauled a bunch of sand and gave my 130 female a sand pit to dig in. I think it's meant for smaller dogs, or a bigger pit, b/c she could dig the sand beyond the point of it sliding back into the 'hole'... now I have a big hole that is a dirty water collection spot during rain fall...

I don't have any awesome advice for you. I do think a digging pit would work though, given the right dimensions for the specific dog.


----------

